# WatchDogs



## ffsear (May 17, 2013)

Can't see this game mentioned yet.

Very excited about this one,  looks like it will be released with the ps4.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 24, 2014)

It's out there, it's being evaluated. 

Very pretty, very GTA but good fun , I thought I had a bad boy PC but I can't even play it on top bollocks.

Will be interesting to play it on my ps4 on Tuesday


----------



## Ranbay (May 24, 2014)

Mine came today, just need the lad to go to sleep so i can play it!


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 24, 2014)

But I'm not so sure it's then neg gen flagship , yet


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 25, 2014)

Woulds like to hear more about last germ versions. The game looks interesting but all the buzz surrounds current Green iterations. Does this mean last gen gamers are in for a raw deal? It's£45 new! Plus the fee to play the online modes


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 25, 2014)

It's good but I'm not so sure I'm not going to cancel my pre-order tomorrow and just get the legit PC version from cd keys at £24.99


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 25, 2014)

Well, i'm not paying £400 just to play watch dogs and I can't find any reliable source that explains the differences across the generations so fuck it. I'm not chancing £50 on a last gen port that looks like it's an afterthought.


----------



## 8ball (May 25, 2014)

If the PS3 version looks decent I might get it at some point.  Can't find a high-quality video showing PS3 running against PS4...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 25, 2014)

Looking pretty decent, getting loads of hype.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 25, 2014)

ok , I ,may well have spoken too soon, after a good few hours playing today, I have to say its excellent fun, one of the ( so-called ,  but its huge )mini games , is basically splinter cell / silent hill, i just lost 4 hours to it 

Once I got my graphics setting up and sweet, its a really good looking game, with loads to it and a good enough story so far.....


----------



## TitanSound (May 25, 2014)

Me and a mate were watching some of the live streams on the PS4 last night. Looks good. Will definitely lose plenty of hours to it


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 27, 2014)

Played a whole load more of it yesterday, had great fun, did get a load of graphical tear at points but new nvidia drivers out last night has worked that out. I can play pretty much at ultra , except the shadows, motion blur , and v-sync off. It can look amazing but it can also look a bit pale during the day. However it is a bit of a slow burner but keep with it and its so much fun, part gtv / splinter cell / need for speed / assassins creed. 

Then you've got the hacking....

So now im installing the legit version and starting from scratch. 

Oh and with the ipad app, you can fuck up your mates games, on ANY platform


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 27, 2014)

iPad use too? Sold!


----------



## TitanSound (May 27, 2014)

Picked it up this morning. Only just realised it was past 5pm. Thought it was still early afternoon


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 27, 2014)

I will fuck you up


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 27, 2014)

now i have a legit copy , and new drivers , man it looks good  , bye bye life


----------



## renegadechicken (May 28, 2014)

I have just spent an entire evening playing this, from about 6.30 until 2.00am without yet having visited my ingame sister  really enjoying it.


----------



## TitanSound (May 28, 2014)

I really like it.

It's just fact that any open world driving/combat game will be compared to GTA because Rockstar do it so well. But I prefer this to GTA V. It was a great game, but this game feels like it has a lot more depth to it. 

However, I think Ubisoft have managed to put their own spin on it and it works. I like the fact that you cannot (well, if you want positive rep that is) drive like a complete maniac mowing people down. This also applies to catching criminals and the like. You can be brutal or merciful to a degree. I like that fact that the side missions actually gain you XP and skill points. I like the fact that you have to be careful with your hacking when driving around the city or being chased. And I think the "camera chaining" is a nice touch.


----------



## TitanSound (May 28, 2014)

Oh an does anyone know how to craft items? When I bring up the weapons whell and select that section, I can only seem to craft a lure even though I went to a pawn shop and bought materials. I cannot select anything else in that section. PS4 btw.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 28, 2014)

you have to pick up chemical and other cmponents to craft the selected item


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 28, 2014)

when i started from scratch last night, i mananged to do the whole first mission via the cameras, didnt even enter the compund.

Damn i felt pleased with myself


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 28, 2014)

Who's got the iPad app ? You can fuck up people's games on any system !


----------



## 8ball (May 28, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> Who's got the iPad app ? You can fuck up people's games on any system !



How does this work?


----------



## souljacker (May 28, 2014)

Anyone played this on the ps3? I really want to play it but not sure if the old gen is up to the job.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 28, 2014)

From what I've heard ps 3 is still good

Re the iPad app , it's a bit hard to describe best you tube it


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 29, 2014)

IPad only?


----------



## TitanSound (May 29, 2014)

Android also.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 29, 2014)

http://www.gottabemobile.com/2014/0...pp-delivers-free-play-on-iphone-ipad-android/


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 30, 2014)

So i could download the android app without owning the game and just randomly fuck up people's games?


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 30, 2014)

if you have a uplay, psn or xbox live account yes, i think


----------



## maomao (May 30, 2014)

Have just installed this (got it free with graphics card) but have been so distressed by having had to install uplay on my computer that I'm putting off playing it for the moment. Mrs maomao has the day off today and I'm actually going to go and work for a living on Monday (will be my 5th day's work since beginning of April ) so don't know when I'll get a chance.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 30, 2014)

http://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonev...atch-dogs-offers-advice-to-boost-performance/


----------



## TitanSound (May 30, 2014)

I've experienced frame drops on the PS4 at certain hectic moments in the game. But other than that it's a marvel how they've managed to get a game this complex to even run smoothly at all!


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 30, 2014)

I've been reading some of the comments on the forums, all the bitching is crazy, people saying they are never buying ubisoft stuff again, its all pretty pathetic. I cant remember the last time a game came out that didnt need patching , people need to chill.


----------



## Supine (May 30, 2014)

Is this the game to persuade me to buy a ps4?


----------



## 8ball (May 30, 2014)

Supine said:


> Is this the game to persuade me to buy a ps4?


 
Judging by the best comparison video I can find, I think I'll play it on the PS3.


----------



## Supine (May 30, 2014)

Spur of the moment ps4 and watchdogs purchase complete. Installing now


----------



## TitanSound (May 30, 2014)

Say goodbye to your weekend


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 30, 2014)

How you finding it ?


----------



## Supine (May 30, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> How you finding it ?



Only got ten minutes of play. Looks PROMISING  

Will get back to it after 1am!


----------



## maomao (May 30, 2014)

I had a wee shot on it just now but 'cause I've only got a very crap keyboard and wireless mouse on the gaming rig at the moment I was playing with an xbox controller which I rarely use so I was all over the place. Figured out the thing with hacking the baseball machine to distract the cop, ran down the wrong fucking corridor tried to run back and got shot.


----------



## fishfinger (May 30, 2014)

It's better than I feared but not as good as I hoped. The graphics (although not _that_ bad) are nowhere near as good as they were shown to be in previews. The fact that the game needs at least 3GB of video RAM to use highest quality textures, is obviously a result of optimising for consoles (with their unified memory architecture).

I'm finding the driving to be a mixed bag. Far too many of the vehicles handle very poorly, like trying to steer a whale through a slalom. Thankfully, there are a few that are ok to drive.

The hacking (flip the switch game) is really old-school, and although very easy, is also quite boring. The camera chaining/remote hacking of devices and enemies is definitely fun (probably my favourite part of the game-play).

Overall, a bit disappointed but not without its merits.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 30, 2014)

out of interest  what act are you on ?


----------



## fishfinger (May 30, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> out of interest  what act are you on ?


Near the end of act 2


----------



## tiki (May 30, 2014)

Loving it on PS4. The cops are really persistent though. 

Hacking machinery and silent pistol is how I roll though. Surprised that it's so stealth focused. That's a good thing


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 31, 2014)

I'm not a big GTA style game fan tbh but this has me seriously tempted, like the hacking idea!


----------



## Supine (Jun 1, 2014)

It's a good game but damn it's similar to GTA. Unfortunately not quite as good as GTA5 but worth playing.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 1, 2014)

Does it have much content? 

I wasn't terribly impressed with GTA5 tbf, it felt rather dour and, curiously, lacking in side content (ymmv).


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 1, 2014)

Loads of side missions to do. And the multiplayer is fun from what I've seen so far.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 1, 2014)

Does anyone know if any good on the Xbox 360?


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 1, 2014)

Just finished the main story, still have a few side-missions to do.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jun 1, 2014)

The protagonist seems tremendously shallow.

I know a lot of people hate GTA IV but Niko Bellic wasn't yet another identikit Hollywood protagonist.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 1, 2014)

Selling mine, just not into it....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 1, 2014)

Why not?


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 1, 2014)

Too much effort etc.


----------



## Supine (Jun 3, 2014)

At the weekend i was thinking they game is ok but a bit too gta. 

Played it last night and got really into it. Super stuff


----------



## Supine (Jun 4, 2014)

The map I one of the gun shops has uk named as IOU land


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 6, 2014)

Just noticed the Game on Demand price for the 360 version £55!


----------



## Gromit (Jun 9, 2014)

Completed the storyline and sat through the credits, followed by more credits. Why do these people never let you skip?

I'm only going to end up walking off and letting it run itself out whilst I'm afk.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 17, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Just noticed the Game on Demand price for the 360 version £55!



Yup they want me to download a game they need to not charge 15-20 fucking quid more than Amazon!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 17, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yup they want me to download a game they need to not charge 15-20 fucking quid more than Amazon!


I feel these days that everyt ime  i try and engage with the xbox/Microsoft i get a slap in the nuts. It's just hard work. I use my 360 as a media plyaer now, and it's not even doing that well at all.


----------

